# Drum lesson recommendation



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm looking for an experienced teacher that is willing to teach my soon to be eight year old. We reside in the lake Jackson area.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Someone suggested an app called Drummio to try online but due to my sons age I feel that actual drumming lessons would help more suitable.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Lessons are the way to go. Sorry, I don't live in the area. So no help on a reference. I've played for 38 years. If you have any questions, post them. Or shoot me a P.M.

One thing, learning the basic rudiments, reading music, and keeping time. Does take a lot of practice. Let him go at his own pace.


----------



## Dufrsp31 (May 21, 2015)

I've had young students that age and it's very hard to keep them focused. One suggestion is to check out Mikeslessons.com. Mike Johnston is a awesome teacher and its online. 20 bucks a month gets 3 lessons a week to watch live and interact with him. You work at your own pace without leaving the house. Also, to add to MarkU's suggestions, get him a metronome to start working on his "internal clock" (timing). There are several free apps if he has access to a iPod or iPad. Hope this helps some. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

